# VTA MMR Spec



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

MMR Spec racing is to keep cars in close racing and grow local club racing.
The number one reason we see racers leaving is when the class they run becomes too fast or too expensive to compete in. We often find by specing the class you continue to grow the class and racers enjoy being able to keep in touch with the car. The fast racers will always be fast regardless of Spec so do not fret if you are a hair off there pace.
By no means does the MMR Spec take away from or change any current running class in this case USVTA rules but we add to the rules to increase driver turn out and help maintain current racers in the class. Always remember if the spec class is too slow there is a class already that goes fast, uses the most current in tech and is for the elite hard core racer.
You may also find as we have many are already running a similar type spec in the class and this will allow them all to openly promote a race standard for there events.

* MMR VTA Spec:
All normal USVTA rules apply unless preceded by MMR Spec rules or guidelines.
Power Sources:
4 cell Sub C packs only
Motors with FDR Limits:
27 Turn ROAR brushed Motor FDR 5.2 (all ROAR stock motor rules apply)
17.5 ROAR approved Brushless Motor FDR 3.55*

Now many are saying WHOAAAAAA what about 21.5/Lipo.
We have found the 21.5/lipo does not race well with the 4 cell options. But for many the cat is already out of the bag. If this is the case we have some working recommendations but have not finalized a good spec yet. As we slow down the 21.5 it gains infield advantage. Every layout is different but almost always we get the "big Block pull form the 21.5 even if we get straight away speeds in check to were they do not run over the other options.
This is were we currently are working this combo and would appreciate all the feedback we can get from clubs working to get the three powerplants on par.
* Cat Out Of The Bag Addition
Power Source Option :
ROAR approved LIPO pack
ROAR approved 6 cell Sub C pack
Motor Option with 7.2 volt power source:
ROAR Approved 21.5 Motor FDR 5.1 ( Race Director must monitor and adjust for track conditions)*


Club Support packages.
For a limited time get your VTA MMR Spec T Shirt with embroidered logo and sticker pack. Must include club info for club running MMR Spec VTA rules:
Limited qtys: Order as a group by having the club contact us directly.Club will also get Large VTA MMR Spec sticker and Banner while supplies last
[email protected]
Monitor the front post for changes as with all racing the spec is modified to keep the cars in check and as motors, batts, speedcontrollers all change we will adjust as much as possible to continue to give you the most fair standard of racing we can.
There is nothing much more exciting then watching a USVTA main were multipule cars are on the exact same lap pace and jocking for position, taking multipule attemps at passes, making runs in short shoots to muscle the line into the next corner. Side by side action through the sweepers for finishes that are meer inches aprt across the line. Were a slight rubb on the wall can cost you position & thousands of dollars in support parts are not required to be in that mix.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

BOOOO!!!! Leave it alone USVTA works just fine the way it is...


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Crptracer said:


> BOOOO!!!! Leave it alone USVTA works just fine the way it is...


+1. Who wants to fuss around with last century's nimh batteries and even worse, brushed motors?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Who cares about slower, faster. 21.5 lipo is cheaper. Set up cost,... more, after 1 month of racing,....... motor lathes, fresh 4600's,....... cheaper. Quit your complaining, learn how to save money and go with the flow. You'll save money and be competitive. And we won't have split classes.


----------



## BIG JIM WOODMAN (Mar 30, 2008)

Boo , hiss, this is just plain o thievery! COPY CAT!


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

We have found that it is not the case for start up clubs and they need a referance point. If this does not work for you please do not use it. It you find it helpful great.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

ammdrew said:


> We have found that it is not the case for start up clubs and they need a referance point. If this does not work for you please do not use it. It you find it helpful great.


"We"?

Who is "We", some sort of silent majority? Why don't they speak for themselves on the USVTA threads, instead of hijacking the formula for themselves? Are "we" planning MMRNASCAR, or Formula MMR1? How about MMRotoGP, for those 2-wheelers?

Can't wait for those MMRVTA t-shirts- are they available through your website yet?


----------



## TwoTone (Dec 3, 2008)

ammdrew said:


> We have found that it is not the case for start up clubs and they need a referance point. If this does not work for you please do not use it. It you find it helpful great.


Really? I'd think the normal USVTA rules are a reference point, then they could tweak those to fit the clubs needs as stated already in the rules.

Or maybe they should create a 3rd splinter group, add 4 letters and sell TShirts and Banners.

You guys are pathetic.


----------

